# Glossostima



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Has anyone had success growing glossostigma with only 3wpg? I heard that they need atleast 3.5 wpg


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Has anyone had success growing glossostigma with only 3wpg? I heard that they need atleast 3.5 wpg


I have grown glosso in my 75g with a 4x55w light kit. No problems.. The stuff grew all over the place, so much in fact that I started not liking it because the growth was so fast..

I use Elatine triandra now, grows a tad slower, leaves look nicer IMO..

You could grow a short lawn of glosso in 2.5 wpg CF if you ask me.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

n/m lol dippy beat me to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

I grew an aweosome mat of it under 8wpg PC :laugh: Then came the algae


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, Elatine triandra looks pretty cool too. I'll try for 3wpg and see how far this takes me


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bro, 3wpg of PC lighting, you can grow anything way faster than you really want to grow it.. lol

you will see, trust me







(as long as you feed your plants well, and use CO2)



DannyBoy17 said:


> I grew an aweosome mat of it under 8wpg PC :laugh: Then came the algae










I really am sorry to hear that you gave up on your tank..

But seriously.. you didn't listed to my advice carefully.. lol


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

planting glosso is turning out to be a pain for me.

Dippy, is elatine triandra easier to plant and maintain. Do you know of any stores online that sell them?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> planting glosso is turning out to be a pain for me.
> 
> Dippy, is elatine triandra easier to plant and maintain. Do you know of any stores online that sell them?


glosso is sort of tedious to plant.. there are tricks to it, like using small needle tipped hemostats, or tweezers..

you have to plant either right to left, or left to right.. whichever way is easier for you. It is much easier with no filters on too. you can bury lots of the plant, as long as the spoon shaped leaves are above the gravel.. very small gravel is crucial
If you can use tweezers or something, move the tweezers back and fourth gently, with only the bottom fo the plant or the top of the roots pinched. when you remove the tweezers, pull gently up, and away from the plant.

I think Elatine triandra is easier, but that is me. I had problems with my tank when I was using glosso, though, so I can't say that is a fact.
I have Elatine growing like mad over here.. pm me


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Dippy, man you've been a great help

I've planted a few dozen stems (didn't try to cut each plantlet out this time). Also upgraded to a 4wpg compact. I'll snap some shots if/when it grows into a carpet

Might also add some dwarf hairgrass on the opposite end


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Elatine is the new 'carpet' plant that we see every day more often in planted tanks and Dippy said the reason.It is more easilly maintained with less lighting requirements than glossostigma.
I suggest you try it...


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

another alternative to glosso worth trying is baby tears. Its alot more hardy, less demanding of lighting and c02, and less invasive.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Thanks Dippy, man you've been a great help
> 
> I've planted a few dozen stems (didn't try to cut each plantlet out this time). Also upgraded to a 4wpg compact. I'll snap some shots if/when it grows into a carpet
> 
> Might also add some dwarf hairgrass on the opposite end


4WPG!!! whoa.. nice.. Super duper hot rodded tank, for sure.. Post some pics for sure..!!

Can you post how you set up this tank, and your dosing as well? thanks

If you want to try Elatine, I can send it to ya


----------

